
New Intel Supercomputer - kiddz
https://www.businessinsider.com/intel-department-of-energy-aurora-first-exascale-supercomputer-2019-3
======
kiddz
Anyone know how long it takes for your general $2000 laptop to have the power
of a past super computer?

